# No Root after OTA Jelly Bean Help! Please



## jfolk53 (Aug 25, 2011)

Mod Type:: Root Method

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: ADB

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Flashed back to stock, did OTA Jellybean. Use toolkik V5.5 seemed to go fine but can get root back ??


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

What do you mean jelly bean OTA? There is no jelly bean OTA for the toro...

Also, this is in the wrong subforum.


----------



## suspect32 (Jul 2, 2012)

Delete: thread was moved...


----------



## jfolk53 (Aug 25, 2011)

jfolk53 said:


> Mod Type:: Root Method
> 
> Difficulty:: Easy
> 
> ...


When I returnd to stock I had OTA update which shows;

android ver 4.0.4

basband: 1515.09 V.FC04/1515FC05

Build #: IMM76K

Help with this


----------



## jfolk53 (Aug 25, 2011)

suspect32 said:


> wrong place to post this


where should I repost??


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

jfolk53 said:


> When I returnd to stock I had OTA update which shows;
> 
> android ver 4.0.4
> 
> ...


That is ice cream sandwich.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jfolk53 (Aug 25, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> That is ice cream sandwich.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Well stick be with a hot poker, ok so Why when I tried to regain root usaing V.55 I can't get


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

jfolk53 said:


> Well stick be with a hot poker, ok so Why when I tried to regain root usaing V.55 I can't get


I'm not sure. I have never used a toolkit to do it









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## will748 (Mar 6, 2012)

You are getting that update because apple sued Samsung for patent infringement (being able to search multiple sources) so the OTA made it so Samsung and Google can sell the gnex again

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

If you still have a custom recovery, flash this http://goo.im/superuser/Superuser-3.0.7-efghi-signed.zip
If you don't have a custom recovery, fastboot flash your favorite, then flash the su zip above.


----------



## 1fzfe (Aug 16, 2011)

When you flashed back to stock you were likely still on 4.0.2. Once on the network, you were just pushed the standard 4.0.4 ICS update that came out within the last month or so. Just need to reroot since the update jacked with your system files. Flash the superuser zip as suggested above. Not sure about a patent infringement update. You also have the new radios and bootloader now if you didn't before.


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

Yall need to stop biting peoples heads off every chance you get. How is this the wrong forum? He is asking for help with his galaxy nexus, whether it was help for ICS or JB was irrelevant. Maybe he could have wrote the title better but he is in the right place.


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

alatedseraph said:


> Yall need to stop biting peoples heads off every chance you get. How is this the wrong forum? He is asking for help with his galaxy nexus, whether it was help for ICS or JB was irrelevant. Maybe he could have wrote the title better but he is in the right place.


It was originally posted in the Development section. Now it is in the right place.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

alatedseraph said:


> Yall need to stop biting peoples heads off every chance you get. How is this the wrong forum? He is asking for help with his galaxy nexus, whether it was help for ICS or JB was irrelevant. Maybe he could have wrote the title better but he is in the right place.


It got moved from the Dev forum









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

will748 said:


> You are getting that update because apple sued Samsung for patent infringement (being able to search multiple sources) so the OTA made it so Samsung and Google can sell the gnex again
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


76k is the build that Verizon ota'd recently. The patent infringement build would have a different build number.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

Patent infringement update is confirmed to be jelly bean by the way. Which on a down note may push our ota back slightly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

sjflowerhorn said:


> Patent infringement update is confirmed to be jelly bean by the way. Which on a down note may push our ota back slightly.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Got a link? I haven't heard anything about this other than conjecture.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

sjflowerhorn said:


> Patent infringement update is confirmed to be jelly bean by the way. Which on a down note may push our ota back slightly.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Where did u hear that?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

alatedseraph said:


> How is this the wrong forum?


Stealth move. One of the more interesting things you can do as a mod (which I'm not here). It always catches someone.


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

My bad then guys, yell all you want xD


----------

